# Supposed To Be Sunny 1/15/08 Omg Snow!!!!!!!!!



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*so The Weatherman Says This Moring Partly Sunny And On The Way Back From The Parts House We Get A Decent Steady Snow ??????? Hmmmmmmm When They Call For A The "big One" We Get Sun Or Warm And Rain Am I Missing Something Here????????*


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Nick,

Were you confused when you first saw it? LOL

Hopefully a sign of things to come.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

:crying::crying:I want snow!:crying::crying:


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

toby4492;487904 said:


> Nick,
> 
> Were you confused when you first saw it? LOL
> 
> Hopefully a sign of things to come.


lmao yea as a matter of fact i was tom i just dont get how wrong they are this year it makes me sick well.....that and the fact even the snow today only covered the cars and the grass but you get my drift :crying::crying:


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

was coming down good but nothing was stickeing to the roads here


----------



## HKusp (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah there for about 10 minutes late this morning it looked like the Green bay game on saturday. I looked at the National Weather Service radar out of Sterling, Va. hoping to see a bunch of precip heading this way, but to no avail. Just a flash in the pan....


----------

